# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  كاس العالم للناشئين : مباريات دور ال 16

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





         الأثنين 28 أكتوبر 2013           
16:00 إيطاليا -- : -- المكسيك    
16:00 السويد -- : -- اليابان    
19:00 البرازيل -- : -- روسيا    
19:00 الهوندوراس -- : -- أوزبكستان    
         الثلاثاء 29 أكتوبر 2013           
16:00 أوروجواي -- : -- سلوفاكيا    
16:00 المغرب -- : -- ساحل العاج    
19:00 الأرجنتين -- : -- تونس    
19:00 نيجيريا -- : -- إيران    

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ياخي ليييييه الظلم ده بس
عشان صعدوا من افريقيا اربعة فرق
يختوا المغرب مع ساحل العاج
ما في برضو البرازيل والارغواي والارجنتين كلهم من امريكا اللاتينية
وروسيا واوزبكستان واليابان ويران من اسيا
دي حقارة عدييل كدا
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر الحبيب كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 


إذا اجتاز منتخبا المغرب وتونس دور الستة عشر  في كأس العالم لكرة القدم للناشئين المقامة حاليا في الامارات سيتقابل  الفريقان معا في قمة عربية نادرة بدور الثمانية للبطولة.
وستلعب تونس مع الارجنتين وسيلتقي المغرب مع ساحل العاج بينما ستلعب اوروجواي مع سلوفاكيا ونيجيريا مع ايران يوم الثلاثاء.
وسينطلق دور الستة عشر غدا الاثنين عندما تلعب البرازيل مع روسيا وايطاليا مع المكسيك واليابان مع السويد وهندوراس مع اوزبكستان.
ويسعى المغرب لمواصلة التقدم في أول مشاركة له بكأس العالم للناشئين بعدما تصدر الفريق مجموعته متقدما بفارق الاهداف على اوزبكستان.
وتمنى  عبد الله الادريسي مدرب المغرب ان تواصل جماهير بلاده في الامارات دعم  الفريق في المدرجات حتى يحافظ على معنويات لاعبيه ويدفعهم الى تقديم كل ما  لديهم.
وحظي المنتخب المغربي بدعم جماهيري كبير في مبارياته التي شهدت تألق كريم اشهبار ويونس بنو مرزوق ونبيل الجعايدي وحمزة الساخي.
لكن ساحل العاج لن تكون بالمنافس السهل بعدما سحقت نيوزيلندا بثلاثية نظيفة في ختام الدور الأول.
وستكون مهمة تونس أكثر صعوبة في مواجهة الارجنتين الباحثة عن لقبها الاول بالبطولة بعدما تصدرت مجموعتها.
ومن المرجح ان تواصل منتخبات اوروجواي ونيجيريا والبرازيل بعد الاداء الجيد في دور المجموعات.
وتتنافس البرازيل ونيجيريا على الانفراد بالرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة بعد تتويج كل فريق بثلاثة القاب من قبل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات يوم الاثنين

المكسيك 2 / 0 إيطاليا  
  السويد  2 / 1 اليابان    
  البرازيل  3 / 1 روسيا    
الهوندوراس 1 / 0  أوزبكستان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات يوم الثلاثاء

أوروجواي 4 / 2 سلوفاكيا    
ساحل العاج 2 / 1 المغرب  
الأرجنتين 3 / 1 تونس    
نيجيريا 4 / 1 إيران 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات دور الثمانية

الجمعة 1 نوفمبر

الهندراوس × السويد
البرازيل × المكسيك


السبت 2 نوفمبر

الارجنتين × ساحل العاج
نيجيريا × الاورجواي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

تأهل منتخب المكسيك - حامل اللقب - إلى قبل نهائي بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين "الإمارات 2013" وذلك بعد تخطيه عقبة منتخب البرازيل في مباراة دور الثمانية، بركلات الترجيح "الماراثونية" 11-10 بعد إنتهاء زمن المباراة الأصلي بالتعادل الإيجابي 1-1 في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما على إستاد راشد بالنادي الأهلي بمدينة دبي.

تقدم منتخب المكسيك عن طريق أوتشوا في الدقيقة 80، وأدرك ناثان التعادل للبرازيل في الدقيقة 85 ليحتكم الفريقان إلى ركلات الترجيح.

وأبتسمت ركلات الترجيح لمنتخب المكسيك بعد ماراثون  طويل من الركلات المسددة من الجانبين ، حيث سدد كل منتخب (12 ركلة)  بما يعني أن جميع اللاعبين - بما فيهم حارسا المرميين - سددوا في البداية 11 ركلة، ولم ويهدر سوى لاعب واحد فقط في كلا المنتخبين، وهو جابرييل للبرازيل، وريفاس للمكسيك، لتصل النتيجة إلى التعادل 10-10، قبل أن يعود اللاعبون للتسديد من البداية مرة أخرة، ولكن هذه المرة خان التوفيق البرازيلي موسكيتو، الذي كان قد نجح في الدورة الاولى من التسديد، قبل أن يعود المكسيكي دياز ويكرر نجاحه في التسجيل، ليحسم منتخب المكسيك تأهله للدور قبل النهائي 11-10 بركلات الترجيح " الماراثونية".

وسلتقي منتخب المكسيك مع الفائز من اللقاء الناري بين الأرجنتين وكوت ديفوار والذي سيجمع بينهما غدا ضمن منافسات دور الثمانية.

يذكر أن المنتخب المكسيكي كان قد خسر مباراته الأولى في المونديال أمام نيجيريا بنتيجة ثقيلة قوامها 1-6.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صعد المنتخب السويدي للمربع الذهبي بكأس العالم للناشئين وذلك بعد فوزه على منتخب هوندوراس بهدفين مقابل هدف في اللقاء الذي أقيم بينهما باستاد خليفة بن زايد بنادي العين في دور الثمانية من البطولة 

إعتمدت المحاولات الهجومية السويدية على الإختراق من العمق مستغلين سرعة وقوة المهاجمين ، وكان اللقاء منافسة بين القوة الجسمانية والسرعة للاعبي السويد ، وبين المهارات الفردية لهوندوراس ورغم أن السيطرة كانت من نصيب الفريق الثاني ، إلا أن الخطورة كانت للأوروبيين .


جاءت أخطر الفرص السويدية في الدقيقة 26 من رأسية بيريشا لكنها إرتدت من العارضة .. ومن هجمة سريعة في الدقيقة 37 لعب بالاسيوس كرة أمامية بينية لفيلاسكويز رواغ المدافع فريدولف ، وسدد في الزاوية اليمنى للحارس موهلين محرزا هدف التقدم للهوندوراس ، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم هوندوراس بهدف نظيف .ضغط المنتخب السويدي بقوة مع مطلع الشوط الثاني رغبة في إحراز هدف التعادل وإنضم لاعبي المنتصف إلى الهجوم لإحداث كثافة عددية في المناطق الأمامية إلا أن التكتل الدفاعي للمنتخب الهوندوراسي أنهى الهجمات قبل أن تشكل خطورة حقيقية .


الضغط المستمر للمنتخب السويدي جعل الدفاع الهوندوراسي يرتكب أخطاء لتوالي الهجمات وفي الدقيقة 68 تلقى إردال ركيب لاعب السويد بينية من سيتاكو إنفرد على أثرها ووضعها على يسار الحارس محرزا هدف التعادل .. وبعدها واصل المنتخب السويدي ضغطه وفي الدقيقة 74 تلقى بيريشا عرضية قابلها بكعبه مباشرة على يسار الحارس هيرنانديز محرزا الهدف الثاني للسويد .


حاول لاعبو هوندوراس العودة للمباراة من جديد بعدما إنقلبت الطاولة عليهم وبالفعل كادوا إحراز التعادل ولكن تسديداتهم مرت بعيدا عن المرمى لتنتهي المباراة بفوز السويد بهدفين مقابل هدف ويتأهل للمربع الذهبي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأرجنتين تعبر لقبل نهائي مونديال الناشئين على ظهر أفيال كوت ديفوار 

  

تأهل منتخب الأرجنتين لقبل نهائي كأس العالم للناشئين بالإمارات بعد فوزه على نظيره الإيفواري بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بمدينة الشارقة ضمن منافسات دور الثمانية.

تقدم منتخب الأرجنتين بهدفي خواكين إيبانيز، ورودريجو موريرا في الدقيقتين 6 و33، بينما سجل فرانك كيسييه هدف المنتخب الإيفواري الوحيد في الدقيقة 78، ليتأهل المنتخب الأرجنتيني لمواجهة المكسيك "حامل اللقب" الذي أزاح البرازيل بالفوز عليه 11-10 بركلات الترجيح بعد انتهاء الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل 1-1.

لم يمنح "راقصو التانجو" الفرصة لمنتخب كوت ديفوار لالتقاط الأنفاس، وتقدموا بهدف مبكر أحبط معنويات المنافس، حيث تسلم خواكين إيبانيز كرة طولية على صدره داخل منطقة الجزاء، وسدد كرة قوية بيسراه، ليهز شباك حارس المرمى العاجي سيك دياباجاتي، محرزًا الهدف الأول للأرجنتين والرابع له في مونديال الناشئين في الدقيقة 6.

حاول ناشئو "الأفيال" تجاوز صدمة الهدف المبكر، والوصول إلى مرمى أوجوستو باتالا حارس الأرجنتين، إلا أن المحاولات الهجومية للمنتخب الإيفواري لم تكن كافية لهز الشباك، بل كان الأداء عشوائيا للغاية، وغابت الهجمات الكنظمة، واكتفى لاعبوه بتسديدة أبو بكر كايتا من ركلة حرة، ثم كرة أخرى طائشة سددها كواسي بيجبين بعد تلقيه عرضية من الظهير الأيسر النشيط كوامي نويل نجيسان.

وسط حماس لاعبي الفريقين، زادت الاحتكاكات وسط الملعب، مما دفع الحكم الألماني فولفجانج شتارك لإشهار الكارت الأصفر خمس مرات، للثنائي الأرجنتين لياندرو فيجا، وماتياس سانشيز، مقابل ثلاث بطاقات لكوت ديفوار نالها ديجبو مايجا، وإسماعيل دياللو، وكواسي بيجبين.

ارتكب الدفاع الإيفواري أخطاء قاتلة، وألغى الحكم هدفًا أحرزه سيباستيان ديروسي بداعي أن اللاعب الذي مرر له الكرة كان متسللاً، قبل أن يجد المدافع الأرجنتيني رودريجو موريرا نفسه خاليًا من الرقابة أثناء تنفيذ ركلة ركنية، ليضع الكرة بسهولة في المرمى، محرزًا الهدف الثاني لمنتخب بلاده في الدقيقة 33، ومر الوقت المتبقي دون جديد وسط استسلام تام للمنتخب العاجي، وفشله هجوميًا، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتأخره بهدفين نظيفين.

حاول إبراهيما كامارا المدير الفني لمنتخب كوت ديفوار، محو الصورة السيئة التي ظهر عليها فريقه، فأجرى تبديلاً مع بداية الشوط الثاني، حيث أخرج المهاجم الأساسي موسى باكايوكو ليحل مكانه كريس بيديا، إلا أن المحاولات الهجومية للأفيال لم تشكل خطورة حقيقية، وتمثلت في تسديدات طائشة من كوامي نويل نجيسان، وركلة حرة سددها فرانك كيسيه ضعيفة، لتذهب سهلة في يد الحارس الأرجنتيني أوجستو باتالا.

استمر الأداء العنيف بين لاعبي الفريقين، حيث نال أبو بكر كايتا لاعب وسط كوت ديفوار وزميله المدافع مايتي ياكو بطاقة صفراء، كما حصل رودريجو موريرا صاحب الهدف الثاني على بطاقة صفراء نتيجة تدخل عنيف، ليتأكد غيابه عن مباراة الدور قبل النهائي.

شكلت الكرات العرضية إزعاجًا كبيرًا لمدافعي كوت ديفوار، وفشلوا في التعامل معها، حيث كاد المدافع الأرجنتيني إيمانويل مامانا أن يحرز الهدف الثالث عند تقدمه للهجوم أثناء تنفيذ ركلة حرة من الجهة اليمنى، حيث استقبل الكرة برأسه مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر.

تحسن الأداء الهجومي للمنتخب الإيفواري، حيث راوغ البديل كريس بيديا الدفاع الأرجنتيني بمهارة، لينفرد بالمرمى، ويسدد الكرة في جسد الحارس المتميز باتالا، بعدها غادر كواسي بيجبين أرض الملعب ليشترك مكانه دوجبولي نيانجبو، في ثاني تبديلات المنتخب العاجي، قبل أن يرد هومبرتو جروندونا المدير الفني للأرجنتين بأولى تبديلاته بنزول جوناثان كانيتي مكان ماتياس سانشيز.

عاد الأمل لصغار "الأفيال"، بعدما احتسب الحكم الألماني فولفجانج شتارك ركلة جزاء بعد اصطدام الكرة بيد المدافع الأرجنتيني لياندرو فيجا، نفذها فرانك كيسيه بنجاح في الزاوية اليسرى محرزًا الهدف الأول لكوت ديفوار والثالث له بالبطولة في الدقيقة 78.

وفي محاولة منه لتهدئة اللعب، وامتصاص حماس لاعبي كوت ديفوار أجرى المدير الفني الأرجنتيني تبديليه الثاني والثالث بنزول ماركوس أستينا مكان نيكولاس تريبيتشيو، ونيكولاس بينتو مكان لويس ليسيزوك، وبعد أربع دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، أطلق الحكم صافرة النهاية معلنًا تأهل الأرجنتين.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نسور نيجيريا يحلقون في قبل نهائي مونديال الناشئين بهدفين في مرمى أوروجواي

  

حسم نسور نيجيريا مباراتهم امام أوروجواي بهدفين نظيفين في اللقاء الذي أقيم على ملعب الشارقة  في دور الثمانية لمسابقة كأس العالم للناشئين ليتأهل إلى الدور نصف النهائي ويواجه السويد.

نجح مهاجم الفريق الواعد تايو أونيي في تسجيل هدفي فريقه في الدقيقتين 16 و 78 من المباراة ليرتقي بمنتخب بلاده للدور قبل النهائي كممثل للقارة السمراء في البطولة.

ظهرت مخالب النسر النيجيري مبكرا، حيث حلق منذ بداية اللقاء في الملعب مسيطرا على منطقة الوسط ولم تفلح محاولات أوروجواي لكسر سيطرته الذي فرضها منذ البداية وعينه على تسجيل الهدف الأول خلال اللقاء.

نال المنتخب النيجيري ما أراد عندما وجد المهاجم الواعد تايو أونيي ضالته وسجل الهدف الأول لفريقه في الدقيقة 16 من المباراة.

انعكس الهدف الذي أصاب مرمى أوروجواي على أداء الفريق فبدأ يتخلى عن تحفظه الذي ظهر به منذ بداية اللقاء مفضلا مهاجمة المرمى النيجيري في محاولة للتعويض.

لم تفلح محاولات أوروجواي وإمكانياتهم البدنية في مجاراة المنتخب النيجيري صاحب اللياقة العالية والقوة البدنية والتي يستخدمها في الالتحامات كي يستطيع تسجيل هدف التعادل.

سارع المنتخب النيجيري بالسيطرة من جديد على وسط الملعب بعد ان فشل منتخب اوروجواي في تسجيل هدف التعادل لتستمر سلسلة هجمات المنتخب النيجيري حتى نهاية الشوط الأول من اللقاء دون أن يتغير الوضع ليدخل نسور نيجيريا غرفة الملابس متقدمين بهدف نظيف.

حاول منتخب اوروجواي استعادة وسط الملعب مع بداية الشوط الثاني من المباراة فسيطر لبضع دقائق قبل ان ينجح منتخب نيجيريا بفضل سرعة لاعبيه في شن الهجمات السريعة على مرمى كاردوزو حارس اوروجواي.

ومن إحدى الهجمات السريعة للمنتخب النيجيري نجح نفس المهاجم الخطير تايو أونيي في تسجيل الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 78 من اللقاء بعد ان استلم الكرة من إيهيناشيو داخل منطقة الجزاء لم يتردد في إيداعها الشباك.

انخرط كاردوزو حارس منتخب أوروجواي في نوبة بكاء شديدة بعد أن أصاب مرماه الهدف الثاني بسبب ضعف دفاعه في التغطية وضياع حلم التأهل حيث تبقى من الوقت عشر دقائق دون أن يقدم منتخب أوروجواي ما يؤهله كي يحقق الفوز في اللقاء.

تغير تكتيك نيجيريا بعد إحراز الهدف الثاني بعد أن ضمن التأهل حيث فرض طوقا دفاعيا على مرماه تاركا منتخب أوروجواي يحاول بشتى الطرق أختراق الحاجز الخرساني للاعبيه دون جدوى وفي مقابل ذلك اعتمد على سرعة لاعبيه في شن هجمات مرتدة على مرمى كاردوزو.

أضاع لاعبو المنتخب النيجيري أكثر من فرصة لتسجبل أنتصار تاريخي في الشباك الأوروجوانية بعد أن أهمل لاعبو المنتخب اللاتيني الجانب الدفاعي وأنحصر تفكيرهم في كيفية تعويض الهدفين أو تقليص الفارق على أقصى تقدير أمام المنتخب النيجيري الذي أظهر مخالبه في وجهه.

لم تفلح محاولات اوروجواي الحثيثة عن طريق سواريز ومينديز و أكوستا في تغيير الوضع الحالي للفريق.

كاد منتخب نيجيريا أن يسجل الهدف الثالث لولا براعة الحارس كاردوزو بعد ما انقذ كرة من الهداف الواعد تايو صاحب الهدفين لينتهي اللقاء بخروج أوروجواي من دور الثمانية وتأهل منتخب نيجيريا إلى الدور قبل النهائي ليواجه منتخب السويد وتصبح لديها فرصة ذهبية للوصول للمباراة النهائية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات نصف النهائي :

      الأرجنتين    ×    المكسيك
    نيجيريا       ×         السويد    

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة "العمالقة" تسجل حدثاً غير مسبوقاً في مونديال الناشئين

     يعد تأهل ثلاثة منتخبات جمعتهم مجموعة واحدة في الدور الأول للدور قبل  النهائي ، حدثاً غير مسبوقاً في تاريخ بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين ،وهو ما  تحقق ببلوغ منتخبات نيجيريا والمكسيك والسويد لهذا الدور وهم كانوا ضمن  المجموعة السادسة للمونديال الذي تستضيف الإمارات نسخته (15) .

الموقع  الرسمي للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا " سلط الضوء على هذا  الحدث من  خلال تقرير حمل عنوان " مجموعة العمالقة" قال فيه :" بشكل مثير للدهشة،  باتت المجموعة السادسة ممثلة بثلاثة من فرقها الأربعة قبل نهائي الإمارات  (2013) ، نيجيريا والمكسيك والسويد، وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يحدث فيها  شيء من هذا القبيل منذ النسخة الأولى من هذه المسابقة. أما الأرجنتين، فهو  الفريق الوحيد القادم من مجموعة أخرى"الخامسة."

و أضاف " الفيفا"  :" لعل العراقيين الشجعان يقولون في قرارة أنفسهم الآن أن الحظ خانهم وأنهم  كانوا يستحقون مقعداً في مرحلة خروج المغلوب، وهم الذين ودعوا البطولة من  دورها الأول بعد احتلال مؤخرة ترتيب "مجموعة الموت".

يذكر أن ، المكسيك ستواجه الأرجنتين ، فيما ستلتقي السويد مع نيجيريا ، في الدور قبل النهائي من البطولة ، الثلاثاء المُقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*    رصد الموقع  الرسمي للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم " فيفا" في تقرير نشره عبر موقعه الرسمي ،  ابرز مظاهر الفرحة التي قامت بها المنتخبات المشاركة في مونديال الناشئين  بالإمارات.
 وذكر " الفيفا" أن البطولة شهدت  الكثير من الأهداف الجميلة  والمثيرة، ولم يتردد الهدافون في إبداع أساليب احتفالية جديدة وفريدة من  نوعها، وكما أثبت نجوم المستقبل علو كعبهم أمام الشباك وكانوا مثالاً في  الابتكار والتجديد، فقد ظهروا بالصورة نفسها عند الاحتفال والتعبير عن  الفرح والابتهاج.
 وأشار " الفيفا" إلى أن معظم المنتخبات تمتلك رقصات  خاصة وأساليب احتفالية فريدة، بما في ذلك القفزات البهلوانية الخطيرة  والرسائل الموجهة عبر كاميرات التلفزيون ومختلف ضروب الرقص.
 يذكر أن ، بطولة كأس للعالم للناشئين ستختتم يوم الثامن من نوفمبر الجاري.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيجيريا تواجه السويد .. والأرجنتين تلاقي المكسيك في كأس العالم للناشئين 

 

تسعى نيجيريا للتأهل إلى المباراة النهائية في كأس العالم لكرة القدم للناشئين تحت 17 عاما للمنافسة على اللقب عندما تلتقي مع السويد غدا الثلاثاء في دبي في الدور قبل النهائي الذي يشهد أيضا مواجهة بين الأرجنتين والمكسيك في أبوظبي.
ولدى نيجيريا فرصة للانفراد بالرقم القياسي في الحصول على اللقب إذ تتساوى مع البرازيل برصيد ثلاثة ألقاب لكل منهما لكن الأخيرة خرجت من دور الثمانية بالخسارة أمام المكسيك بركلات الترجيح تاركة الباب مفتوحا للمنتخب الافريقي لنيل الكأس الرابعة.
ووصلت نيجيريا إلى النهائي ست مرات اخرها عام 2009 في النسخة التي استضافتها على أرضها لكنها خسرت أمام سويسرا.
وفي المقابل تعد هذه المرة الأولى التي تصل فيها السويد إلى الدور قبل النهائي.
وقدم منتخب نيجيريا اداء قويا منذ بداية البطولة وحقق نتائج جيدة في الدور الأول قبل أن يتغلب على ايران 4-1 في دور الستة عشر وعلى اوروجواي 2-صفر في دور الثمانية.
أما السويد فكانت محظوظة بتأهلها كأفضل ثالث عن المجموعة السادسة ثم واجهت اليابان في دور الستة عشر وفازت 2-1 واجتازت هندوراس في دور الثمانية بفوزها 2-1.
والتقت السويد مع نيجيريا في مجموعة واحدة في الدور الأول وتقدمت في الشوط الأول 2-1 قبل أن تتعادل معها نيجيريا 3-3.
وكشفت نيجيريا عن مواهب صاعدة في البطولة أبرزها كليتشي اياناتشو وتايو اونيي الذي سجل هدفين في المباراة السابقة.
وتطمح الأرجنتين للوصول إلى النهائي للمرة الأولى والمنافسة على اللقب الذي لم تحرزه في تاريخها.
وتأهلت الأرجنتين إلى قبل النهائي بعد فوزها على ساحل العاج 2-1 بينما اطاحت المكسيك المدافعة عن اللقب بمنتخب البرازيل في مباراة شهدت تسديد 24 ركلة جزاء.
وسبق للمكسيك الفوز بالبطولة مرتين في عامي 2005 و2011.
وتستضيف الإمارات البطولة في ست مدن وستختتم المنافسات يوم الجمعة المقبل باقامة المباراة النهائية في أبوظبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا: التاريخ ينصر نيجيريا على أوروبا في مونديال الناشئين


    يقف التاريخ في صف منتخب نيجيريا قبل مباراته أمام نظيره السويدي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بمدينة دبي في افتتاح الدور قبل النهائي لكأس العالم للناشئين التي تستضيفها الإمارات حتى 8 نوفمبر الجاري.
 موقع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" أشار في معرض تحليله لمباريات الدور قبل النهائي لمونديال الناشئين، أن "النسور الخضر" خاضوا 17 مباراة أمام المنتخبات الأوروبية في هذه المرحلة العمرية، نجح المنتخب النيجيري في الفوز بعشر مباريات، والتعادل في 5 مباريات والخسارة مرتين.
 وأضاف "الفيفا" أن المنتخب السويدي هو الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يخسر أمام منتخب نيجيريا في مونديال الإمارات، حيث تعادل الفريقان 3/3 في مباراة الدور الأول بالمجموعة السادسة، متسائلاً: "هل ينجح أبناء إسكندنافيا تكرار الأمر مجددًا، وإحراج منتخب نيجيريا".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبات دور الاربعة لكاس العالم للناشئين

نيجيريا

  



الارجنتين

  



المكسيك

  

السويد

  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات نصف النهائي  حسب توقيت مكة المكرمة والقنوات الناقلة :

الثلاثاء 5 نوفمبر 
المباراة الاولى الساعة الرابعة عصرا

       الأرجنتين    ×    المكسيك

المباراة الثانية السابعة مساءا

    نيجيريا       ×         السويد    

القنوات الناقلة الجزيرة الرياضية +3 و +4

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انتصار المكسيك ونيجيريا بالثلاثة يؤهلهما للنهائي 

 

تأهل منتخبا المكسيك حامل اللقب ونيجيريا إلى المباراة النهائية بعد فوزيهما الكبيرين على الأرجنتين والسويد على التوالي بنفس النتيجة 3- صفر اليوم الثلاثاء ضمن الدور نصف النهائي لكأس العالم للناشئين (تحت 17 سنة) لكرة القدم التي تحتضنها الإمارات حتى الجمعة المقبل.

وتلتقي المكسيك ونيجيريا في النهائي في أبوظبي، في إعادة لمباراتيهما في الدور الأول ضمن منافسات المجموعة السادسة والتي انتهت بنتيجة كاسحة لصالح نيجيريا 6-1.

وفي المباراة الأولى سجّل إيفان أوتشوا (5 و21) وماركو غرانادوس (86) الأهداف.

وأحيت المكسيك آمالها بأن تحقق لقبها الثالث في البطولة بعد عامي 2005 و2011 ومعادلة الرقم القياسي بعدد الألقاب الذي تملكه البرازيل ونيجيريا.

كما تملك المكسيك فرصة أن تصبح ثاني دولة تحتفظ باللقب بعد البرازيل التي حقّقت هذا الإنجاز عامي 1997 و1999.

في المقابل، استمرت عقدة الأرجنتين في البطولة حيث يعدّ لقبها الوحيد الذي استعصى على منتخبات "التانغو" التي حقّقت ألقاب كأس العالم في فئات الرجال والشباب.

وضربت المكسيك بقوّة في أول خمس دقائق عندما نفذ أوليسيس خايميس ركلة ركنية أحدثت ارتباكاً قبل أن تصل الكرة إلى سالومون ويياس الذي هيأها برأسه إلى أوتشوا الذي لم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها المرمى الأرجنتيني.

وأنهت المكسيك المباراة فعلياً في الدقيقة 21 بعد أن عزّزت تقدمها بهدفٍ ثان بنفس طريقة الأول إثر عرضية من خايميس أيضاً تابعها أوتشوا بعيداً عن متناول حارس المرمى أوغوستو باتالا.

وازداد وضع الأرجنتين صعوبة بعد طرد لاعبها خواكين إيبانييز للخشونة (31).

وكادت الأرجنتين تقلص الفارق بعد تسديدة من لياندرو فيغا أبعدها إيريك أغويري عن خط المرمى، ليشن لاعبو المكسيك هجمة مرتدة فوصلت الكرةإالى غرانادوس وأودعها الشباك (86).

وأكملت الأرجنتين المباراة بتسعة لاعبين في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع بعد طرد حارس مرماها باتالا لإعاقته نوفار المنفرد تماماً خارج المنطقة.

وفي المباراة الثانية على ملعب راشد في دبي، سارت نيجيريا الطامحة إلى لقب رابع في البطولة (رقم قياسي) على خطى منافستها في النهائي المكسيك حين تخطت عقبة السويد بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة سجلها تاييو أوونيي (21) وصامويل أوكون (80) وتشيديرا إيزيه (81).

وكان المنتخبان التقيا أيضاً في الدور الأول ضمن المجموعة السادسة وانتهت مواجهتهما بالتعادل 3-3، لكن اليوم اختلف الوضع كلياً لصالح "النسور الخضراء".

ولم تنتظر نيجيريا سوى 21 دقيقة لتفتتح التسجيل إثر مجهود مميز من كيليتشي إيهايناتشو في وسط الملعب وتمريرة رائعة إلى أوونيي الذي تلاعب بالدفاع وانفرد وسدّد بطريقة متقنة في مرمى الحارس سيكستن موهلين.

وكانت نيجيريا على مقربة من إضافة الهدف الثاني لكن رأسية ايزيه إثر تلقيه عرضية أصابت عارضة حارس مرمى السويد موهلين وخرجت (46).

وانتظر السويديون طويلاً قبل أن يصنعوا فرصتهم الأخطر عبر البديل كارلوس ستراندبيرغ لكن حارس نيجيريا ديلي الامباسو أبعد كرته ببراعة إلى ركنية (76).

وردّت نيجيريا بقوّة بتسجيل هدفين، الأول عبر أوكون الذي سدّد بذكاء كرة طار لها موهلين لإبعادها دون جدوى (80)، والثاني بعد دقيقة واحدة عبر إيزيه (81).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المكسيك سابع "حامل لقب" يصل لنهائي مونديال الناشئين

يعد تأهل المنتخب المكسيكي " حامل اللقب " لنهائي النسخة رقم (15) من كأس العالم للناشئين ، هو أمر يحدث للمرة السابعة في تاريخ البطولة التي انطلقت عام (1985).

وأوضح الموقع الرسمي للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" ، أن هذا الإنجاز تكرر مرتين مع منتخبات البرازيل  (1999،2005) ، غانا (1993 ، 1997) ، نيجيريا (1987 ،2009) .

ويعد المنتخب البرازيلي هو الوحيد الذي حقق لقب البطولة مرتين متتاليتين في مصر (1997) ، ونيوزيلندا (1999).

يذكر أن المنتخب النيجيري الذي سيواجه المكسيك ، الجمعة، في نهائي البطولة ، فاز باللقب ثلاث مرات أعوام (1985) ،(1993) ، (2007) ، فيما حقق المنتخب المكسيكي اللقب مرتين عامي (2005) ، (2011).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي تاريخي بين المكسيك ونيجيريا بمونديال الشباب غداً




يلتقي منتخبا المكسيك حامل اللقب ونيجيريا غداً الجمعة على استاد محمد بن زايد في أبوظبي في المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس العالم للناشئين (تحت 17 سنة) لكرة القدم التي تحتضنها الإمارات منذ 17 تشرين الأوّل/اكتوبر الماضي.
وتلعب غداً أيضاً الأرجنتين مع السويد على الملعب ذاته في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع.
ويحمل النهائي غداً طابع الثأر للمكسيك التي خسرت أمام نيجيريا بنتيجة كبيرة 1-6 ضمن منافسات المجموعة السادسة من الدور الأوّل.
كما سيكون النهائي تاريخياً للمنتخبين، مع سعي نيجيريا لنيل اللقب الرابع بعد أعوام 85 و93 و2007 وبالتالي الانفراد بعدد مرّات التتويج التي كانت تتقاسمها مع البرازيل برصيد ثلاثة ألقاب، وطموح المكسيك بإحراز اللقب للمرّة الثالثة بعد عامي 2005 و2011 وبالتالي معادلة رقمي نيجيريا والبرازيل.
استحقّ المنتخبان الوصول للنهائي بعدما عبرا عقبتين صعبتين في ربع ونصف النهائي، حيث تفوّقت المكسيك على البرازيل بركلات الترجيح 11-10 (الوقت الأصلي 1-1) ومن ثمّ على الأرجنتين 3-0، في حين فازت نيجيريا على الأوروغواي 2-0 والسويد 3-0.
ويرشّح النقاد منتخب نيجيريا لإحراز اللقب، بالنظر الى ما قدّمه من أداء هجومي مميز وتحقيق نتائج باهرة، حيث خاض ست مباريات فاز في خمس منها وتعادل مرّة واحدة كانت مع السويد 3-3 في الدور الأوّل.
كما امتازت نيجيريا بهجوم كاسح هو الأفضل في البطولة حيث سجّل لاعبوها 23 هدفاً منها خمسة لكيليتشي ايهيناتشو، الذي يملك فرصة المنافسة على لقب الهدّاف، اذ أن البرازيلي بوشيليا يتصدّر الترتيب حالياً وله 6 أهداف.
وتتنوّع خطورة نيجيريا، وصيفه بطولة افريقيا تحت 17 سنة الأخيرة، حيث يبرز أيضاً تايوو اوونيي وموسى يحيي اللذان سجّلا أربعة أهداف وساكسيس ايسك والمدافع الرائع صامويل اوكون وموسى محمد.
من جهتها، تجاوزت المكسيك الطامحة كذلك لتكون ثاني منتخب بعد البرازيل يحتفظ باللقب آثار خسارتها الفادحة في الدور الأوّل أمام نيجيريا لتحقّق بعدها خمسة انتصارات متتالية.
ويعد الحارس راوول غودينيو اللاعب الأبرز في صفوف المكسيك بعدما كان بطل العبور الى النهائي بتصديّه لركلتي ترجيح في ربع النهائي أمام البرازيل ومن ثمّ لركلة جزاء سدّدها مهاجم الأرجنتين سيباستيان دريوسي في أول ثلاث دقائق من مباراة المنتخبين في نصف النهائي، لأنها لو سجّلت لكانت أموراً كثيرة تغيّرت في المواجهة التي انتهت لصالح "ابناء الازتيك" بثلاثية نظيفة.
وتعوّل المكسيك أيضاً على ايفان اوتشوا هدّافها برصيد أربعة أهداف والمهاجمين اليخاندرو دياز واوليسيس خايميس والظهير الأيسر اليخاندرو رودريغيز.
ويملك المنتخب المكسيكي دافعاً مهماً في مباراة الغد وهو الثأر لخسارته المذلّة في الدور الأوّل، وقد عبرت كلمات اوتشوا عن ذلك بأفضل طريقة بقوله: "ما زالت شوكة نيجيريا عالقة في حلقنا. نخوض النهائي لنهزمها ونثأر منها".


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا: هدف واحد يفصل نيجيريا عن رقم قياسي في مونديال الناشئين


سلط  الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" الضوء على رقم قياسي  ينتظر منتخب نيجيريا لتحقيق عندما يواجه المكسيك غدًا الجمعة بمدينة أبوظبي  في نهائي كأس العالم للناشئين تحت 17 عامًا بالإمارات.
 "نسور نيجيريا"  هم الفريق الأقوى هجوميًا في مونديال الإمارات، حيث سجل لاعبوه 23 هدفًا  في ست مباريات، وفي حالة تسجيلهم هدفًا في مرمى المكسيك، سيرفعون حصيلتهم  إلى 24 هدفًا، ليصبح أكثر فريق سجل أهداف في تاريخ البطولة، متفوقًا بفارق  هدف عن منتخب ألمانيا الفائز بالميدالية البرونزية في النسخة الماضية التي  استضافتها المكسيك عام 2011.
 وقدمت نيجيريا أداء قويًا منذ بداية  البطولة، وحققت نتائج لافتة في الدور الأول بعما سحقت المكسيك حاملة اللقب  6-1 اضافة الى الفوز 4-1 على إيران في دور الستة عشر و2-صفر على اوروجواي  في دور الثمانية ثم 3-صفر على السويد في قبل النهائي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا: مونديال الناشئين "الإمارات 2013" على أبواب رقم قياسي 

أشار الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" إلى أن بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين تحت 17 عامًا، التي تستضيفها الإمارات، شهدت تسجيل 164 هدفًا، والفرصة سانحة في مباراتي الميدالية البرونزية والنهائي لتسجيل أهداف أخرى تكسر الرقم القياسي السابق المسجل في نسخة 2007 بكوريا الجنوبية التي شهدت تسجيل 165 هدفًا.
وتبقي مباراتين فقط على نهاية المونديال، حيث يلعب السويد مع الأرجنتين في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع والفائز بالميدالية البرونزية، ولقاء المكسيك "حامل اللقب" مع نيجيريا في المباراة النهائية، وهو ما يعني إمكانية تحقيق فعلا رقم قياسي جديد في حصيلة عدد الأهداف التي سجلتها المنتخبات المشاركة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سباق الأرقام القياسية بين نيجيريا والمكسيك يحفزهما على لقب مونديال "الإمارات 2013"

 

إذا نجحت نيجيريا في الفوز بكأس العالم لكرة القدم للناشئين ستنفرد بالرقم القياسي في عدد مرات التتويج الذي تتقاسمه حاليا مع البرازيل لكنها اذا خسرت ستنضم المكسيك اليهما برصيد ثلاثة القاب ايضا.
وستلتقي نيجيريا والمكسيك في أبوظبي غدا الجمعة في نهائي البطولة التي أقيمت في ست مدن إماراتية كما ستلعب الارجنتين والسويد في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث.
ووصلت نيجيريا إلى النهائي ست مرات كان آخرها في 2009 حين استضافت البطولة على أرضها لكنها خسرت امام سويسرا التي فازت باللقب في أول مشاركة لها.
وقدمت نيجيريا أداء قويا منذ بداية البطولة وحققت نتائج لافتة في الدور الأول بعما سحقت المكسيك حاملة اللقب 6-1 اضافة الى الفوز 4-1 على إيران في دور الستة عشر و2-صفر على اوروجواي في دور الثمانية ثم 3-صفر على السويد في قبل النهائي.
لكن المكسيك تأهلت بصعوبة عن المجموعة السادسة كأحد أفضل اربعة منتخبات من اصحاب المركز الثالث ثم تحسنت عروضها لاحقا بانتصارها على ايطاليا 2-صفر في دور الستة عشر ثم على البرازيل بركلات الترجيح في دور الثمانية وأخيرا على الارجنتين بثلاثية نظيفة في قبل النهائي.
وقال مانو جاربا مدرب نيجيريا إنه لا يتوقع مباراة سهلة أمام المكسيك كتلك التي كانت في الدور الأول.
وأضاف "المكسيك تطورت بصورة كبيرة.. ومن يتخطى البرازيل والارجنتين بالتأكيد ليس فريقا سهلا."
وكشفت نيجيريا عن مواهب صاعدة في البطولة أبرزها صمويل أكون وتايوو أوني الذي هز الشباك في المباراة الماضية فيما يملك الفريق أقوى خط هجوم برصيد 23 هدفا. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائدا منتخبا المكسيك ونيجيريا وكأس العالم للناشئين



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*المباراة الساعة كم و على أي قناة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

المباراة الساعة كم و على أي قناة



المباراة في الساعة السابعة مساءا ياعمنا
وعلى الجزيرة الرياضية +3 و+4
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليفة السلطان "إبرا" يقود السويد للمركز الثالث في مونديال الناشئين بعد الإطاحة بالأرجنتين

صنع فالمير بيريشا، الفارق لصالح منتخب السويد وقاده للصعود إلي منصة التتويج في بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين، متغلبا على منتخب الأرجنتين 4-1 في لقاء تحديد المركز الثالث والذي جمع بينهما اليوم على ملعب محمد بن زايد بالعاصمة أبوظبي، في اليوم النهائي للمونديال الذي تستضيفه الإمارات، حاصدا الميداليات البرونزية لأول مرة في تاريخ البطولة.


ونجح بيريشا، الذي يعتبرونه في السويد خليفة النجم الكبير زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش، في إحراز ثلاثة أهداف " هاتريك" من أهداف منتخب بلاده الأربعه، حيث كان الباديء بالتسجيل في الدقيقة (7)، و ضاعف زميله ستراندبيرج النتيجة في الدقيقة (21) ، ثم عاد بيريشا وسجل الهدف الثالث للسويد في الدقيقة (24)، وقلص كومباجنوتشي النتيجة في الدقيقة (44) بتسجيل هدف الارجنتين الأول والوحيد، وعاد بريشيا ليمنح فريقه الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة (57) معلنا عن ثالث أهدافه.


لم يمنح المنتخب السويدي منافسه الوقت لعبور حُمي البداية ، وباغته مبكراً بهدف عن طريق مهاجمه المتألق بيريشا في الدقيقة السابعة ، بعد تمريرة من كارلوس ستراندبيرج ، سددها قوية بقدمه اليمني في شباك الحارس الارجنتيني فيرنر.

حاول المنتخب الأرجنتيني تعديل أوضاعه من خلال السيطرة علي منطقة وسط الملعب ، لكن أبناء المدرب لارسون أكدوا أنهم اصحاب اليد الطولى في المباراة ، ونجحوا في الدقيقة (20) في تعقيد مهمة المنتخب الأرجنتيني بتسجيل الهدف الثاني بعد عرضية رائعة من اينجفال مرت من دفاعات التانجو لتجد كارلوس سترندبيرج الذي سددها بقوة في شباك الحارس فيرنير.

ظهر ابناء المدرب جرندونا في حالة متواضعة ولم يكن لهم أي انياب في المباراة ، أو حتى محاولات تذكر سوى كرة يائسة سددها دريوسي مرت بجوار قائم الحارس موهين في الدقيقة (23) ، كان العقاب عليها قاسياً من الفريق الاسكندنافي الذي سجل الهدف الثالث عن طريق المهاجم بيريشا في الدقيقة (24) ، من متابعة لتسديدة اينجفال الرائعة التي تصدت لها العارضة ، بعد أن تلاعب بدفاعات التانجو.

استفاق المنتخب الأرجنتيني من صدمة الأهداف الثلاثة ، بعد مرور نصف ساعة من الشوط الأول و أصبح الأكثر سيطرة وخطورة ، وكاد دريوسي أن يمنحه الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (34) ، بعد أن مر من الدفاع السويدي لكنه سدد في أحضان الحارس موهلين ، و تصدت العارضة في الدقيقة (42) لرأسية فيريرا ، ومع الضغط المتواصل تدخل القائم ومنع رأسية دريوسي من دخول المرمي ، لكن الكرة ارتدت لكامباجنوتشي الذي اسكنها الشباك في الدقيقة (44) ، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم السويد بثلاثة أهداف لهدف.

حاول المنتخب الأرجنتيني مواصلة صحوته في الشوط الثاني ، ونجح في امتلاك منطقة وسط الملعب ، لكنه لم يشكل خطورة علي مرمي الفريق السويدي ، وحاول مدربه جرندونا تعديل صفوفه من خلال الدفع ببافون بدلاً من سانشيز في الدقيقة (49)، طالب بعدها دريوسي بركلة جزاء بعد أن أصطدمت رأسيته في يد بيريشا ، لكن الحكم أشار باستمرار اللعب.
بيريشا المُلقب ب (إبرا الصغير) ، كان علي موعد مع (الهاتريك) في الدقيقة (57) من ضربة رأس رائعة، بعد عرضية جميلة من اندرسون ، ليضيف الهدف الرابع للمنتخب السويدي ، ويغادر الملعب في الدقيقة (61) ويحل محله ساليتروس.
جرندونا لم يجد بدا من الدفع بكافة اوراقة البديلة ، فدفع بكانييتي بدلاً من فيجا في الدقيقة (58) ثم ستورم حل محل كومباجنوتشي في الدقيقة (63) ، وهو ما أتي ببعض الخطورة وبصفة خاصة من جهة الجناح المدافع بينتو الذي أرسل أكثر من عرضية لم تجد من يسكنها الشباك ، كما سدد دريوسي كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة (68) مرت بجوار القائم.

أحسن رولاند لارسون مدرب السويد التعامل مع المباراة، ومع اطمئنانه للنتيجة حرص تجديد نشاط لاعبيه ، حيث دفع في الدقيقة (75) بنوردين بدلاً من القائد اندرسون ، و هو ما اعاد السيطرة لمنتخب السويد وجعله الاكثر امتلاكاً للكرة في منطقة وسط الملعب ، ثم تدخل مجدداً في الدقيقة (85) وأشرك بيرجمان بدلاً من إينجفال ، لم يجد جديد في اللقاء بعد ذلك ليحسم المنتخب السويد المركز الثالث لصالحه ، بفوزه علي الأرجنتين بأربعة أهداف لهدف.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليفة السلطان "إبرا" يقود السويد للمركز الثالث في مونديال الناشئين بعد الإطاحة بالأرجنتين

صنع فالمير بيريشا، الفارق لصالح منتخب السويد وقاده للصعود إلي منصة التتويج في بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين، متغلبا على منتخب الأرجنتين 4-1 في لقاء تحديد المركز الثالث والذي جمع بينهما اليوم على ملعب محمد بن زايد بالعاصمة أبوظبي، في اليوم النهائي للمونديال الذي تستضيفه الإمارات، حاصدا الميداليات البرونزية لأول مرة في تاريخ البطولة.


ونجح بيريشا، الذي يعتبرونه في السويد خليفة النجم الكبير زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش، في إحراز ثلاثة أهداف " هاتريك" من أهداف منتخب بلاده الأربعه، حيث كان الباديء بالتسجيل في الدقيقة (7)، و ضاعف زميله ستراندبيرج النتيجة في الدقيقة (21) ، ثم عاد بيريشا وسجل الهدف الثالث للسويد في الدقيقة (24)، وقلص كومباجنوتشي النتيجة في الدقيقة (44) بتسجيل هدف الارجنتين الأول والوحيد، وعاد بريشيا ليمنح فريقه الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة (57) معلنا عن ثالث أهدافه.


لم يمنح المنتخب السويدي منافسه الوقت لعبور حُمي البداية ، وباغته مبكراً بهدف عن طريق مهاجمه المتألق بيريشا في الدقيقة السابعة ، بعد تمريرة من كارلوس ستراندبيرج ، سددها قوية بقدمه اليمني في شباك الحارس الارجنتيني فيرنر.

حاول المنتخب الأرجنتيني تعديل أوضاعه من خلال السيطرة علي منطقة وسط الملعب ، لكن أبناء المدرب لارسون أكدوا أنهم اصحاب اليد الطولى في المباراة ، ونجحوا في الدقيقة (20) في تعقيد مهمة المنتخب الأرجنتيني بتسجيل الهدف الثاني بعد عرضية رائعة من اينجفال مرت من دفاعات التانجو لتجد كارلوس سترندبيرج الذي سددها بقوة في شباك الحارس فيرنير.

ظهر ابناء المدرب جرندونا في حالة متواضعة ولم يكن لهم أي انياب في المباراة ، أو حتى محاولات تذكر سوى كرة يائسة سددها دريوسي مرت بجوار قائم الحارس موهين في الدقيقة (23) ، كان العقاب عليها قاسياً من الفريق الاسكندنافي الذي سجل الهدف الثالث عن طريق المهاجم بيريشا في الدقيقة (24) ، من متابعة لتسديدة اينجفال الرائعة التي تصدت لها العارضة ، بعد أن تلاعب بدفاعات التانجو.

استفاق المنتخب الأرجنتيني من صدمة الأهداف الثلاثة ، بعد مرور نصف ساعة من الشوط الأول و أصبح الأكثر سيطرة وخطورة ، وكاد دريوسي أن يمنحه الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (34) ، بعد أن مر من الدفاع السويدي لكنه سدد في أحضان الحارس موهلين ، و تصدت العارضة في الدقيقة (42) لرأسية فيريرا ، ومع الضغط المتواصل تدخل القائم ومنع رأسية دريوسي من دخول المرمي ، لكن الكرة ارتدت لكامباجنوتشي الذي اسكنها الشباك في الدقيقة (44) ، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم السويد بثلاثة أهداف لهدف.

حاول المنتخب الأرجنتيني مواصلة صحوته في الشوط الثاني ، ونجح في امتلاك منطقة وسط الملعب ، لكنه لم يشكل خطورة علي مرمي الفريق السويدي ، وحاول مدربه جرندونا تعديل صفوفه من خلال الدفع ببافون بدلاً من سانشيز في الدقيقة (49)، طالب بعدها دريوسي بركلة جزاء بعد أن أصطدمت رأسيته في يد بيريشا ، لكن الحكم أشار باستمرار اللعب.
بيريشا المُلقب ب (إبرا الصغير) ، كان علي موعد مع (الهاتريك) في الدقيقة (57) من ضربة رأس رائعة، بعد عرضية جميلة من اندرسون ، ليضيف الهدف الرابع للمنتخب السويدي ، ويغادر الملعب في الدقيقة (61) ويحل محله ساليتروس.
جرندونا لم يجد بدا من الدفع بكافة اوراقة البديلة ، فدفع بكانييتي بدلاً من فيجا في الدقيقة (58) ثم ستورم حل محل كومباجنوتشي في الدقيقة (63) ، وهو ما أتي ببعض الخطورة وبصفة خاصة من جهة الجناح المدافع بينتو الذي أرسل أكثر من عرضية لم تجد من يسكنها الشباك ، كما سدد دريوسي كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة (68) مرت بجوار القائم.

أحسن رولاند لارسون مدرب السويد التعامل مع المباراة، ومع اطمئنانه للنتيجة حرص تجديد نشاط لاعبيه ، حيث دفع في الدقيقة (75) بنوردين بدلاً من القائد اندرسون ، و هو ما اعاد السيطرة لمنتخب السويد وجعله الاكثر امتلاكاً للكرة في منطقة وسط الملعب ، ثم تدخل مجدداً في الدقيقة (85) وأشرك بيرجمان بدلاً من إينجفال ، لم يجد جديد في اللقاء بعد ذلك ليحسم المنتخب السويد المركز الثالث لصالحه ، بفوزه علي الأرجنتين بأربعة أهداف لهدف.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نيجيريا تُتوج ببطولة كأس العالم للناشئين للمرة الرابعة

	توّج منتحب نيجيريا ببطولة كأس العالم  للناشئين تحت 17 عاما للمرة الرابعة في تاريخه، بعد فوزه على المكسيك 3-  صفر في المباراة النهائية التي أقيمت على ملعب محمد بن زايد بالعاصمة  الإماراتية أبوظبي اليوم الجمعة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*. "نسور" نيجيريا تحلّق في سماء أبوظبي وتتوج بالنجمة الرابعة لكأس العالم للناشئين

أسدل الستار على النسخة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين لكرة القدم تحت (17 سنة) والتي استضافتها الامارات العربية المتحدة في الفترة من (17 أكتوبر وحتى 8 نوفمبر) بتتويج منتخب نيجيريا باللقب الرابع في تاريخه محققا رقماً قياسياً غير مسبوق في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة ليفك الاشتباك مع البرازيل (3 ألقاب).

وجاء تتويج النسور النيجيرية بالنجمة الرابعة بعد الفوز على المكسيك (حامل اللقب) بثلاثية نظيفة مساء يوم الجمعة في المباراة النهائية للبطولة التي أقيمت على ملعب محمد بن زايد بالعاصمة الاماراتية أبوظبي في إعادة لمباراتهما في الدور الأول، ضمن منافسات المجموعة السادسة، والتي انتهت بنتيجة كاسحة لصالح نيجيريا 6-1.

سجل ثلاثية النسور النيجيرية مدافع المكسيك ايريك اجويري بالخطأ في مرماه في الدقيقة (9)، وكيليشى اهيناشو في الدقيقة (55)، وقائد الفريق موسى محمد من ضربة ثابتة متقنة في الدقيقة (81).

ودفع راؤول جوتيريز مدرب المكسيك ثمن الاندفاع الهجومي الذي بدأ به اللقاء،وفشل في الثأر لخسارته الثقيلة امام النسور (1-6) في الجولة الاولى،في المقابل لعب مانو جاربا مدرب نيجيريا بطريقة (4-3-3) ونجح في تأمين دفاعه مع الاعتماد على فاعلية وسرعة لاعبيه الهجومية وتسديدات لاعبي الوسط والدفاع القوية.

جاءت بداية المباراة مثيرة من الفريقين رغم فترة جس النبض التي لم تتجاوز 5 دقائق،بعدما هدد موسى يحيى مرمى نيجيريا برأسية قوية مرت من فوق العارضة في الدقيقة (6)،في المقابل أهدر الكسندرو دياز فرصة التقدم للمكسيك بسبب الرعونة امام المرمى حيث سدد كرة بجوار القائم في الدقيقة (7)،بينما تصدى ديلي ألامباسو حارس نيجيريا ببراعة لرأسية المكسيكي ايفن اوشوا في الدقيقة (8).

جاء هدف نيجيريا الأول،من هجمة مرتدة سريعة من ثلاث تمريرات لينفرد 3 لاعبين نيجيريين بمدافع وحارس المكسيك ويمررها تايوو اونيى لزميله موسى يحيى الذي حاول التسديد الا أن ايريك اجويري مدافع المكسيك حاول ابعاد الكرة ليسددها بالخطأ في مرمى فريقه محرزا الهدف الاول في مرمى زميله حارس المرمى راؤول جودينو في الدقيقة (9).

وأنقذ حارس نيجيريا ألامباسو رأسية من المكسيكي اوليسيس جايميس وأبعدها لركنية (31).

وفي الدقيقة 38 لعب كيليشى اهيناشو تمريرة على طبق من ذهب لتايوو اونيى ليراوغ حارس المرمى المكسيكي لكنه سددها في الشباك الخارجية للمرمى مهدرا فرصة اضافة الهدف الثاني للنسور،وبعدها بدقيقتين لعب موسى محمد تمريرة سحرية لموسى يحيي سددها في العارضة المكسيكية التي أنقذت هدف محقق لنيجيريا في الدقيقة (40).

وبعدها من لعبة خلفية مزدوجة سددها ابوبكر اليو في المرمى لكن الحارس المكسيكي أنقذها ببراعة في الدقيقة (43)،قبل أن يهدر موسى يحيى فرصة للتهديف قام بتشتيتها مدافع المكسيك لتمر بجوار القائم في الدقيقة (44) ثم سدد شيديبير نواكالى كرة قوية للنسور مرت من فوق العارضة المكسيكية لينتهي الشوط الاول بعدها بتقدم نيجيريا بهدف نظيف.

وفي الشوط الثاني دفع راؤول جوتيريز مدرب المكسيك بلاعب الوسط كرستيان توفار بدلا من لويس هيرنانديز، وواصل المكسكيون هجومهم لكن دون فاعلية على المرمى النيجيري،في المقابل كان النسور الطرف الاكثر خطورة،وسدد اكينجادى ايدويو كرة قوية أنقذها جودينو ،فيما تصدى الحارس النيجيري لمحاولتي اوشوا وجايميس الهجومية.

وجاء الهدف الثاني لنيجيريا من تسديدة صاروخية من المتألق موسى محمد انقذها الحارس المكسيكي جودينو لترتد لكيليشى اهيناشو الذي لم يجد صعوبة في ايداعها بالمرمى في الدقيقة (55).

وكاد اوشوا مهاجم المكسيك أن يسجل هدف تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة (76) من رأسية مرت بجوار القائم الايسر للحارس ألامباسو.

وكافأ نجم اللقاء وقائد النسور موسى محمد نفسه بتسجيل هدف نيجيريا الثالث من تسديدة صاروخية من ضربة ثابتة سكنت الزاوية التسعين لمرمى جودينو حارس المكسيك في الدقيقة (81).

وحاول المكسيكيون احراز هدف حفظ ماء الوجه خلال الدقائق المتبقية الا ان ألامباسو وخط دفاعه تصدوا لجميع المحاولات الهجومية للمكسيك وحافظا على نظافة شباكهم لينتهي اللقاء بعدها بفوز ساحق لنيجيريا على المكسيك بثلاثية نظيفة قادته للتتويج بلقب كأس العالم للناشئين وتحقيق رقم قياسي جديد في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناشئو نيجيريا يحطمون أرقاماً قياسية في تتويجهم بمونديال الناشئين

حطم منتخب الناشئين النيجيري العديد من الأرقام القياسية خلال النسخة الخامسة عشر لبطولة كأس العالم دون (17) سنة التي حصل علي لقبها اليوم، بعد فوزه علي المكسيك بثلاثة أهداف دون، في اللقاء الذي جري بملعب محمد بن زايد بالعاصمة الإماراتية أبوظبي.

وفازت نيجيريا باللقب للمرة الرابعة في تاريخها ، لتصبح الأكثر حصداً للقب بعد أن كانت تتساوى مع البرازيل في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة ثلاث مرات.

واحتكرت نيجيريا نسخ البطولة التي نظمتها قارة آسيا ، حيث فازت بالبطولة الأولي لها في الصين (1985) ، والثانية في اليابان (1993) ، والثالثة في كوريا الجنوبية (2007) ، وأخيراً الإمارات (2013).

المنتخب النيجيري نجح خلال النسخة (15) من البطولة في تسجيل (26) هدفا، حطم بها الرقم المسجل باسم المنتخب الألماني ثالث النسخة رقم (14) من البطولة التي جرت بالمكسيك ، وسجل فيها (24) هدف.

وحصد صغار النسور بخلاف تتويج بلقب البطولة ، جائزة اللعب النظيف ، وحصل صانع ألعاب الفريق كليشي ايهيناتشو علي جائزة الحذاء الذهبي لأفضل لاعب في البطولة ، وكانت جائزة القفاز الذهبي من نصيب حارس الفريق ديلي الأمباسو.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناشئو نيجيريا يحطمون أرقاماً قياسية في تتويجهم بمونديال الناشئين

حطم منتخب الناشئين النيجيري العديد من الأرقام القياسية خلال النسخة الخامسة عشر لبطولة كأس العالم دون (17) سنة التي حصل علي لقبها اليوم، بعد فوزه علي المكسيك بثلاثة أهداف دون، في اللقاء الذي جري بملعب محمد بن زايد بالعاصمة الإماراتية أبوظبي.

وفازت نيجيريا باللقب للمرة الرابعة في تاريخها ، لتصبح الأكثر حصداً للقب بعد أن كانت تتساوى مع البرازيل في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة ثلاث مرات.

واحتكرت نيجيريا نسخ البطولة التي نظمتها قارة آسيا ، حيث فازت بالبطولة الأولي لها في الصين (1985) ، والثانية في اليابان (1993) ، والثالثة في كوريا الجنوبية (2007) ، وأخيراً الإمارات (2013).

المنتخب النيجيري نجح خلال النسخة (15) من البطولة في تسجيل (26) هدفا، حطم بها الرقم المسجل باسم المنتخب الألماني ثالث النسخة رقم (14) من البطولة التي جرت بالمكسيك ، وسجل فيها (24) هدف.

وحصد صغار النسور بخلاف تتويج بلقب البطولة ، جائزة اللعب النظيف ، وحصل صانع ألعاب الفريق كليشي ايهيناتشو علي جائزة الحذاء الذهبي لأفضل لاعب في البطولة ، وكانت جائزة القفاز الذهبي من نصيب حارس الفريق ديلي الأمباسو.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاز النيجيري كليتشي إيهيناتشو بجائزة الكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب في بطولة العالم للناشئين تحت 17 عاما لكرة القدم التي اختتمت اليوم الجمعة في الإمارات، وتوج بها منتخب "النسور الخضر" بفوز كبير على المكسيك بثلاثية نظيفة.

فيما حصل السويدي فلامير بيريشا على جائزة الحذاء الذهبي لهداف البطولة بواقع سبعة أهداف، بما فيها الثلاثية التي سجلها اليوم أمام الأرجنتين في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع والتي انتهت بفوز السويد 4-1.

وسجل إيهيناتشو هدف نيجيريا الثاني في مرمى "التريكولور" في النهائي، مضيفا هدفه السادس، ليحصل أيضا على جائزة الحذاء الفضي.

وتسلم إيهيناتشو الجائزة من رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للعبة، السويسري جوزيف بلاتر.

وأنهت نيجيريا على حلم المكسيك بالاحتفاظ باللقب، لتصبح أول منتخب في العالم يتوج بلقب مونديال الناشئين أربع مرات.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف النهائي والفوز النيجيري الكبير




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من التتويج









*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا مهدي على رصدك ومتابعتك للأحداث وتنبهينا المستمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

شكراً حبيبنا مهدي على رصدك ومتابعتك للأحداث وتنبهينا المستمر




تسلم الحبيب منعم 
*

----------

